# 1964 transmission overhaul



## SC Goat (Sep 15, 2013)

How much should if cost to have a 1964 transmission overhauled. I have a "worst case" price from a transmission specialist of $2100. Is that too much?


----------



## SC Goat (Sep 15, 2013)

*Extra Info*

It is a 4 speed manual transmission....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That is a lot. About 3 times the going rate. You can buy a totally _brand new _Muncie trans for about that. The normal price for a Muncie rebuild is about $600 -$800 including parts, and that includes a new counter shaft. I would shop elsewhere.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine got all new bearings and an input shaft for around $500.


----------



## SC Goat (Sep 15, 2013)

*Thanks*

This was VERY helpful information! I will be shopping elsewhere! Does anyone know of a great transmission shop in the Altanta to Charlotte corridor?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Try the guys on the Performance Years Pontiac forums. I'm sure you'll get steered in the right direction.


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

*Rebuild*

Do it yourself not that hard to do just finished mine and installed the updated center carrier and front input bearing all small parts and syncros cost me around 350 Napa pressed any bearings I needed done got the front nut tool for 12.00.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If he's never done one, better to have a pro do it or to at least have a mentor there to inspect the work and to help out. Not being a nay-sayer, but it can be VERY difficult to determine the condition of internal components if you do not know exactly what to look for. It ain't rocket science, though. If the homework is done, it is do-able for a first timer who wants to dig in. Those little needle bearings are a PITA, though!!


----------

